# findmedateme



## John_Cena2006 (Oct 4, 2006)

Does this really works like contact anyone from any dating site in the world for FREE?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Someone once told me: "Anything that sounds too good to be true is probably just that ...."

Richard.


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

I checked it out. You have to have another dating site account to do it. It's definitely, umm, a rip off, I'd say.

In the future, you can check www.lookstoogoodtobetrue.com


----------



## a1mega (Jul 8, 2007)

The catch is the person must already be registered with FindMeDateMe.com before you can find them.


----------

